
Warning: If you still have any vital data on SourceForge, download a copy now - slashleaks
Slashdot Media, the business unit containing SourceForge and Slashdot, has been sold again. The new buyer is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bizx.info&#x2F; A quick look at the sites they own will tell you what they&#x27;re about.<p>The employees who still cared about these communities are being let go. Many are gone already. A handful of us are around for a few months during the transition.<p>The management team that brought you DevShare is now in full monetization mode. They do not have your interests at heart, and there&#x27;s nobody to tell them &quot;No&quot; anymore. If you have anything on SF, make a backup soon. Once the move finishes, beware of files and links from either site.
======
loganabbott
Hi, Logan Abbott from BIZX here. The OP is misinformed, and he certainly
wasn't at our first company meeting as we announced that the first order of
business was to discontinue DevShare entirely. We disagree with some of the
previous monetization strategies from an industry and business perspective and
have immediate plans to discontinue programs inconsistent with our being a
trusted and reliable resource for the entire open source community. I think
large and small project developers will quickly see that we are very serious
about supporting their long term needs and the industry will see we’re more
interested in doing the right thing than making a few extra short term
dollars.

------
kluck
That's a shame for Slashdot - I like that site!

------
brudgers
Is there any official announcement of the sale?

~~~
SyneRyder
CmdrTaco seems to think it's legit, and has pointed to a press release (albeit
on a site I've never heard of):

[https://twitter.com/cmdrtaco/status/692718911754760192](https://twitter.com/cmdrtaco/status/692718911754760192)

Looks like an official announcement here on the Dice / DHI Group site:

[http://www.dhigroupinc.com/press/Press-Release-
Details/2016/...](http://www.dhigroupinc.com/press/Press-Release-
Details/2016/DHI-Group-Inc-Announces-the-Sale-of-Slashdot-Media/default.aspx)

